# Join a rescue convoy



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish the transport lists would find a different venue. I dislike Yahoo. It's not user friendly...

I've seen a few I could have helped with in CT, but I don't drive very far. The poor dogs would get lost! I guess I could keep them all...

Did all go well when you've transported? I wonder about the dogs that don't travel well. Have you run into that at all? I wonder if they're receptive to wearing a seat belt. I suppose a crate is best...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What few I have done I found the crate worked best.

Hooch


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've only seen a couple that needed transport in/out/through my area. Someone else beat me to it both times, even though I responded as soon as I saw the postings. (Story of my life!)

The biggest need seems to be across the center of the U.S.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We've been doing rescues since January 2007. We do mostly Goldens but have also worked with about 4-5 other breeds. Next to Goldens, it seems as if Labs are the next largest group that we have transported.

We have a Honda Element and are able to put one large and one small crate in the back with room for a tethered third dog if need be (have done it without too much trouble!). 

A lot of the transports have 5-15+ legs--it's amazing that if people only volunteer for one leg--it all seems to fall together. We'll be doing a transport this weekend for two Goldens. They come mainly from the midwest and go to the Eastern states.

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> We've been doing rescues since January 2007. We do mostly Goldens but have also worked with about 4-5 other breeds. Next to Goldens, it seems as if Labs are the next largest group that we have transported.
> 
> We have a Honda Element and are able to put one large and one small crate in the back with room for a tethered third dog if need be (have done it without too much trouble!).
> 
> ...


I'll have to remember you do take part in transports. When we were looking to get a dog from one state to another, it was hard. There is so much need in LA, AL, and GA. Along with PA. It was like pulling teeth to get help for one particular dog, but I think he was in AL or GA at the time.

Thankfully, for GB now named Jeepy, Lil and Hooch helped me out. Thank you Lil! Thank you Hooch! I think I nearly killed Hooch and Cindy with that transport. Jeepy was placed on Petfinder for a short time. Apparently, his listing is no longer there, but I don't see him on Happy Tails yet. I sure hope he got adopted. Suzanne must have done a wonderful job with him. The only negative thing she mentioned is, he's clingy! 

I do have a crate for transporting. Now I just need a dog who needs help within a short distance.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I wish I'd known about the convoys when we lived in Birmingham!


----------

